# MobiFone khuyến mãi 20% nạp tiền trực tuyến ngày 15/09/2021



## anhtrang126598 (14 Tháng chín 2021)

KHUYẾN MÃI NHƯ Ý – NẠP TIỀN MÊ LY 
 DUY NHẤT ngày 15/09/2021 – MobiFone tặng 20% giá trị nạp tiền cho các thuê bao trả trước khi nạp tiền trực tuyến qua các kênh:
- Web portal www.mobifone.vn
- Ứng dụng My MobiFone
- Ứng dụng MobiFone Next
- Kênh đại lý Airtime 
- VĐT MobiFone Pay
Chỉ với một vài bước nạp tiền đơn giản, Bạn sẽ được hưởng ngay ưu đãi 20% từ MobiFone.
Đặc biệt, ưu đãi không giới hạn số lần nạp tiền và mệnh giá nạp. 





Hãy nhanh tay tận dụng cơ hội sẵn sàng nạp thẻ ngay thôi!
Thông tin chi tiết về chương trình, xin liên hệ tổng đài 9090 để được hỗ trợ!


----------

